# body weight



## 12valve (Jan 11, 2012)

hey guys, I guess what I'm trying to figure out here is what the average climber weighs and if I need to go easy on the twinkies for a while. I weigh 245-250 depending on which convenience store im walking out of. I'm just a big, broad, corn-fed country boy thats really into weight lifting. I'm not fat by any means just stout. I've been climbing for around a year and a half now and I was watching some videos on youtube and it just ocurred to me that I'm much heavier than all these other climbers. Any input is appreciated. Be safe, 12valve


----------



## Shaunbobby (Jan 11, 2012)

250 seems a little heavy for a climber but I guess it depends on how tall you are,I'm 5'9 and weigh around 175


----------



## 12valve (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I probably should have mentioned i'm 6"1


----------



## nick 55 (Jan 12, 2012)

You have 3" and 100 pounds on me. If you can climb, then go for it. There's a big difference in being 250lbs, playing video games all day, and 250lbs as an NFL linebacker. Back when I was in junior high, I was one of 2 guys on the football team under 100 pounds. I was a center, and the best one the team had. That's what being a farmboy will get you.

Nick


----------



## tree md (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm 5' 11" and weigh 200. Last year I was 240 and was fat. It's a heck of a lot easier to climb when you weigh less but I think body fat has much more to do with it then how big you are. Lighter climbers are going to be able to go where you cannot but you will have the advantage on the heavy lifting stuff.

I know one climber around here on AS that is 6' 11" and a couple of others who weigh in close to three hundred pounds.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 12, 2012)

tree md said:


> I'm 5' 11" and weigh 200. Last year I was 240 and was fat. It's a heck of a lot easier to climb when you weigh less but I think body fat has much more to do with it then how big you are. Lighter climbers are going to be able to go where you cannot but you will have the advantage on the heavy lifting stuff.
> 
> I know one climber around here on AS that is 6' 11" and a couple of others who weigh in close to three hundred pounds.



A buddy of mine "claims" to be a climber. He's got to be close to 7' and well over 300 lbs. He's not fat at all, just a giant man. In fact if you seen him in the woods you'd think he was a bigfoot. We work together a lot and he is a damn good tree guy I just never seen him in a tree. I bust his balls all the time reminding him that there is no tree that would support his giant mass. I on the other hand am only 5' 7" and 145. We look like David and Goliath on a jobsite lol.


----------



## tree md (Jan 12, 2012)

My groundy is over 300 pounds. we look like the same.

John Paul Sanborn is 6' 11" and climbs well enough that he does consulting and training for other companies. He's a big fella, I've met him and worked a little with him but he was only doing sales when he came down here so I didn't get to see him climb.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 12, 2012)

12valve said:


> hey guys, I guess what I'm trying to figure out here is what the average climber weighs and if I need to go easy on the twinkies for a while. I weigh 245-250 depending on which convenience store im walking out of. I'm just a big, broad, corn-fed country boy thats really into weight lifting. I'm not fat by any means just stout. I've been climbing for around a year and a half now and I was watching some videos on youtube and it just ocurred to me that I'm much heavier than all these other climbers. Any input is appreciated. Be safe, 12valve




The only thing you have to do is look at weight limits for certain climbing gear. You will not climb as fast or as long as most of the smaller guys but you can do it if you want to do it.

from left to right Im 6' 280 Huskytree 6'5" 270 and Bomber 6'3" 230... all three climb. Even at 46 and 280 I can still rope climb (lard thrust) pretty well when I have to.


----------



## deevo (Jan 12, 2012)

12valve said:


> hey guys, I guess what I'm trying to figure out here is what the average climber weighs and if I need to go easy on the twinkies for a while. I weigh 245-250 depending on which convenience store im walking out of. I'm just a big, broad, corn-fed country boy thats really into weight lifting. I'm not fat by any means just stout. I've been climbing for around a year and a half now and I was watching some videos on youtube and it just ocurred to me that I'm much heavier than all these other climbers. Any input is appreciated. Be safe, 12valve



Good news, Hostess I heard went bankrupt! So no more twinkies. Stihl-o-matic is heavier then you and hasn't broken any trees (yet) lol! I know guys as big as you as well. I am 220 with all my gear on easy. My problem is I have to stay out of the Tim Hortons more often!


----------



## 12valve (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys I appreciate the feedback, that really got my moral back. Glad to know theres big guys out there hangin from a rope. Although I'm still pretty bummed about Hostess. If they quit making ding dongs I might go on a rampage, lol.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 13, 2012)

I had a good buddy who was 6'1'' and 240ish and he gaffed up those pines no problem. Some times I thought a tree might break the way it jerked when he advanced his lanyard up the tree. I am 5'9'' and 170 and there are times I am way up in a top or on a limb I wish I weighed less. You'll be ok just stay out of skinny weak trees.


----------



## dts99 (Jan 13, 2012)

12valve said:


> I weigh 245-250 depending on which convenience store im walking out of.



never seen convenience store with a scale by the door :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 12valve (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, gotta love that Ron White line. The guy that tought me everything I know about climbing, cutting, trees, etc. never said anything about how much weight is safe, but I believe I'm good now. Hes about 5'6 and 140 lbs and most of that weight is from his beard. Hey got one more question and humour me here if its a dumb one but whats a rep? (as in thanks for the rep)


----------



## dts99 (Jan 14, 2012)

rep is reputation its all those little dashes and colorful letters under your peoples names on the side, theres stuff about it in FAQ you give it by clicking on the little star in the bottom left of the post


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 14, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The only thing you have to do is look at weight limits for certain climbing gear. You will not climb as fast or as long as most of the smaller guys but you can do it if you want to do it.
> 
> from left to right Im 6' 280 Huskytree 6'5" 270 and Bomber 6'3" 230... all three climb. Even at 46 and 280 I can still rope climb (lard thrust) pretty well when I have to.



I would love to see you Lardthrusting your way up a tree sometime... I mean I've seen 101 do it, and that was some pretty good stuff, but he's kinda tough for a Porker, so I'm betting watching your fat ass sweating yer way up a tree would be downright hilarious!! And your head looks kinda red in that pic... you sure that big stihl ain't too much for ya there ossifer?? Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 14, 2012)

I am 6'1" and 300 lbs. I get a little nervious on the small branches but it is what it is.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 15, 2012)

I started in a tree at 6'2" and maybe 190 lbs . now I am pushing 275 and I am not gonna lie I get tired lard thrusting my 3rd tree of the day , all in my arms and shoulders , but I have no problem once I am in the canopy , I can move through as needed , I do find that when I am on spikes I feel it alot in my shins I mean each spike is carrying 135lbs each I mean I have worked with guys that weigh 175 total , I do work with a another guy who pushes about 220 lbs of pure mean and he doesn't tire but he is a animal and when he works he works until we get in the truck then he is sleeping when we get back to the shop , he puts 100% into it daily


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 15, 2012)

5'11" 200lbs here. The guys over 6' can get heavy pretty fast even if they are in decent shape. It really doesn't matter as long as you can get the job done and watch your tie in points.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 15, 2012)

Speaking about tie points I actually broke out the top of a silver maple fell about 20 ft . and ate a crotch with my face , and thank god for it because next stop on that ride was the basement ..


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 15, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Speaking about tie points I actually broke out the top of a silver maple fell about 20 ft . and ate a crotch with my face , and thank god for it because next stop on that ride was the basement ..



Might wanna stick with calling it a "branch union". Eating a crotch doesn't have to be a bad thing but, ya know lol any injuries from the fall?


----------



## tree md (Jan 15, 2012)

Just checked the scales... I've gained 15 pounds over the holidays. No wonder, all my friends do around here is smoke meat and drink beer... Back to diet mode for me. I don't plan on ever getting back up to 240...


----------



## 12valve (Jan 15, 2012)

lmao, ate a crotch. Sounds like that hurt. I dont really think I can lose alot of weight with my build. I got a bit of a beer gut over the holidays, but I think a realistic goal for me would be 225 lbs.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just as bad as smoke meat and drink beer lol. Sounds like a gay ole time!


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 15, 2012)

6'2 and weigh 268 at the doc office a few days ago. I am broad and carry the weight pretty good but I am not comfortable with it and its really not very healthy IMO. I am on a mission to drop some weight. The best shape I was ever in was 225 and could squeeze into a pair of 32 inch waist levis. But I was 25 years old and climbing big trees almost every day. But to answer the OPs question...hell ya big dudes climb!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 16, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Might wanna stick with calling it a "branch union". Eating a crotch doesn't have to be a bad thing but, ya know lol any injuries from the fall?



I knew exactly what I was typing ....LOL


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 17, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I knew exactly what I was typing ....LOL



Figured that lol, I didn't write what I wanted to write but I'm sure you can figure it out lol.


----------



## troythetreeman (Jan 18, 2012)

i weigh 220, have been climbing 16 years, i was around 190 at 20, but i worked a lot harder in the tree then i do now
i did have a flippin bean pole tree break on me about 2 weeks ago, it was about 4" where i made the cut, 10" where it broke at the base
the top was leaning into another tree, when i cut it out the pole started bending and kept bending
i knew it wasnt going to end well, so go figure....
at 190 i might have been fine


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Might wanna stick with calling it a "branch union". Eating a crotch doesn't have to be a bad thing but, ya know lol any injuries from the fall?


being 36 and not having the easiest paper route ,at this point it is becoming harder to tell old injuries that I just aggravated or a new one , at the end of the day and as I am rolling out of bed there's a lot pops cracks brief limping and a lot whining LOL


----------



## Poleman (Jan 18, 2012)

Any weight any size!! If you can climb and watch what your doing all will be fine. I'm 6'5" and about 220. The weights not my issue its age and injurys that slow me down. Had a couple "BAD" years. Lineclearance is a bear. 

Have a friend that a GOOD climber he's about 6' and on a light day about 280. Looks like a bear in a tree. He's fun to watch and very agile hangin from a rope. I just shake my head but he LOVES it.


----------



## 802climber (Jan 22, 2012)

I think most of the climbers I have known are either David size or Goliath size. Both have their advantages and disadvantages.

Keep in mind that you can generate so much more dangerous force by shock loading trees or equipment that the climber being 100# heaver seems like an afterthought.

Inspect your tie in points and consider sometimes using the tail of your climb line or a second climb line to "double crotch" for added balance or safety.


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 22, 2012)

*weight*

I am 5foot 10 and 285 and climb , BUT not as fast as a lighter younger man, BUt we can still do it, thats the bottom line isn't it?


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, I feel little reading these replys. I'm 6'3" and 210 lbs. Little compared to many of you. When I was in really good shape and running and lifting weights I weighed 185 and benched 290 ..... but no more. That was 10 years ago and 25lbs.

Mike


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 23, 2012)

dont let age get ya I am 55, I to am a powerlifter and still in professional class, and my lifts are 550 bench, 700 deadlift, and 850 squat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, this makes me feel tiny, im 6'' 160 lbs and 21, but i guess on the bright side i can work my way out to the ends of those smaller branches lol Just out of curiosity do you guys do prettty well everything for climbing (removals,prunes,cables) not that size or weight would stop you from doing them, i just think pruning seems easier if you can walk out on pretty damn well any branch?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 25, 2012)

5'7" 140 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 25, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> 5'7" 140 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That's me.


----------



## lxt (Jan 25, 2012)

daddycoop said:


> dont let age get ya I am 55, I to am a powerlifter and still in professional class, and my lifts are 550 bench, 700 deadlift, and 850 squat.




2100lbs combined weight? that is pro class & would be worthy of mention???, especially a 550 bench @ 55yrs old???????? @ 285 your weight index would not be pro class though, when i was into it we would go to the state penn lifting challenges......some of the strongest guys are in jail

If what you are saying is true with the above lifts, If I were you I would lose bout 30lbs & [email protected] old those are impressive #s, I worked out with one of the best known strength coaches in my area.....he was NFL, College & went to a high school level of strength coaching & even he didnt throw up a 550 bench or a 700 pound deadlift.....those are world class numbers & there would be a record somewhere............?


LXT..............


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2012)

lxt said:


> 2100lbs combined weight? that is pro class & would be worthy of mention???, especially a 550 bench @ 55yrs old???????? @ 285 your weight index would not be pro class though, when i was into it we would go to the state penn lifting challenges......some of the strongest guys are in jail
> 
> If what you are saying is true with the above lifts, If I were you I would lose bout 30lbs & [email protected] old those are impressive #s, I worked out with one of the best known strength coaches in my area.....he was NFL, College & went to a high school level of strength coaching & even he didnt throw up a 550 bench or a 700 pound deadlift.....those are world class numbers & there would be a record somewhere............?
> 
> ...



The numbers are impressive especially at 55, but they are not that uncommon, I have not competed since 1991 at a much younger age and I was doing 525 bench 750 squat 600 dead lift (all USPF numbers) and I was just mediocre maybe slightly better then average in the 275s. I would routinely take a third maybe a second but I was usually a 100-200 plus pounds off the total of the top guys. But then again I was only in my 20s at the time so doing that at 55 is outstanding.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 25, 2012)

Man, y'all are some strong dudes, those kind of numbers are amazing.



I will have to make sure I don't insult any chainsaw carrying power lifters, especially if they live close by...


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2012)

redoakneck said:


> Man, y'all are some strong dudes, those kind of numbers are amazing.



Daddycoops numbers are amazing for his age but truly amazing to me was watching guys do things like triple body weight bench numbers. I seen a guy 140 lbs bench 480 and in the same show a guys at 171 do 520 which was 10 pounds more then my bench that day and I was 250lbs Of course the guys that won my class opened at 580 so I was pretty sure what I did really wouldnt matter.

and of course in my case my numbers are in the past tense... even though I still do pretty good its nothing like when I was a kid.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 25, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Daddycoops numbers are amazing for his age but truly amazing to me was watching guys do things like triple body weight bench numbers. I seen a guy 140 lbs bench 480 and in the same show a guys at 171 do 520 which was 10 pounds more then my bench that day and I was 250lbs Of course the guys that won my class opened at 580 so I was pretty sure what I did really wouldnt matter.
> 
> and of course in my case my numbers are in the past tense... even though I still do pretty good its nothing like when I was a kid.



I would think with a lot of work you could get back there.You should still be able to regain it at your age.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2012)

redoakneck said:


> Man, y'all are some strong dudes, those kind of numbers are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to make sure I don't insult any chainsaw carrying power lifters, especially if they live close by...





hmmm Ohio and your an animal vet you may already know him.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZUU1HlRO4u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUU1HlRO4u8[/video]


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I would think with a lot of work you could get back there.You should still be able to regain it at your age.



I still do okay but a donated a shoulder knee and a lower back to the citizens of Hartford so I dont go much over 400 maybe 450 on the bench over the winter when tree work is slow and seldom much more then 500-550 on squats still pretty deep but not to the bucket like the old days... My dead lift days are over though I miss it like hell my back cant hang.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 25, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I still do okay but a donated a shoulder knee and a lower back to the citizens of Hartford so I dont go much over 400 maybe 450 on the bench over the winter when tree work is slow and seldom much more then 500-550 on squats still pretty deep but not to the bucket like the old days... My dead lift days are over though I miss it like hell my back cant hang.



Thats a damn good bench press right there and no juice too!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Thats a damn good bench press right there and no juice too!



nah thats just my natural retard strength with half ass work outs


----------



## lxt (Jan 25, 2012)

My hats off to guys doing that weight, what kills is the weight index & like you said a 175lb guy benching 450 is gonna competitively crush a 250lb guy benching 500.

I just started hitting the weights & ill tell ya...........Ive lost a lot since being cut in half, hell benching 150 @ 8 months outta surgery & its a struggle, I never really applied myself when power lifting..squating & deadlift I was good, but the bench....kicked my but, even with the shirt on I could only do 405.

when we did our 5`s week some of the guys started @ 225 on the bench & ended with 515!!! thats 5 reps each, boy Id feel insignificant starting at 125 & ending in the mid 3`s........however I was lifting after an 8 hr day of tree work........! some of these guys arent naturally pressing that kinda weight though........lots of juice & cheats, Prison lifts.........thats all pretty natural, no shirt, no straps & no juice......so when you see bubba throw up 625......DAM!!

Daddycoop @ 55 godbless ya!!! & keep going, I wouldnt wanna trim trees if I were you, Id compete & in your age class....you`d do pretty dam well.....!


LXT..............


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2012)

lxt said:


> My hats off to guys doing that weight, what kills is the weight index & like you said a 175lb guy benching 450 is gonna competitively crush a 250lb guy benching 500.
> 
> I just started hitting the weights & ill tell ya...........Ive lost a lot since being cut in half, hell benching 150 @ 8 months outta surgery & its a struggle, I never really applied myself when power lifting..squating & deadlift I was good, but the bench....kicked my but, even with the shirt on I could only do 405.
> 
> ...



Most legit powerlifting comps are done by weight classes I use compete in 275s which was 242.75 to 275 I was prolly only around 250-260 in my strongest days but you compete against everyone in your class even steven. So if you are in 275 and weigh 243 its your best numbers even against a guy that weighs 275. No percentage differentials matter just what you push. Most of the good guys compete at like 1 pound under their max. The numbers I quoted earlier for myself were competition lifts with a shirt (old school Inzer) and and knee wraps. Never wore the the suit didnt like them. Personally I dont think the old bench shirts made that much difference, maybe helped a little at lock out or at the bottom but it was not a huge difference if you were doing a legit comp lift with control and pause. Even in the gym I never did bounce much but as most my gym lifts with a shirt and no pause were prolly 10% - 15% higher then my comp lifts. Sauce bags will always be a dime a dozen but lets see what most of them look like at middle age.
daddycoop could compete nationally and do well in the open and would prolly cleanup anywhere in a masters 55 - 59


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 25, 2012)

*I am good for*

Bench 1 rep 135lb I perfer to not wear a shirt and gel my chest hair straight
Squat 1 rep 185lb 
Deadlift 1 rep 205lb

Of course that is wearing my spandex and helmet:msp_thumbsup:

I am pretty weak but I look good doing it!:jester:


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 25, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> Bench 1 rep 135lb I perfer to not wear a shirt and gel my chest hair straight
> Squat 1 rep 185lb
> Deadlift 1 rep 205lb
> 
> ...



Keep lifting and it goes up.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 25, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> Bench 1 rep 135lb I perfer to not wear a shirt and gel my chest hair straight
> Squat 1 rep 185lb
> Deadlift 1 rep 205lb
> 
> ...



Thats funny ####... Ive seen you lift 300lb rounds with ease so your full of crap but funny... still ugly though


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 25, 2012)

*no way man*

Wasn't me you saw lifting anything like that.

If Power lifting had Calf raises I would be World Champ


----------



## daddycoop (Jan 25, 2012)

*!*

Thanks guys for the great that a boys well taken, and I still do compete at 242 or 275 class and the grand masters and open class, that means everone in my age goup and open means ALL age groups at my weight, and yes I do well, my knees are still great, I do not even wrap them till I go over 500, BUT you always hear OH YOU ARE GOING TO MESS YOURSELF UP with these weights, well 55 and ok still, so guess no validity in that, also do the world strongman for over eight years, yea call me retarded, I just do it cause I can...........Recently have not made a name there for myself in winning but in 2002 I got #2 in the USA there, and yes right along all the stars you saw then and some now, was even on ESPN a few times, I am in the light heavyweights and all the NAME players you see on TV were heavyweights, BUT most of the time I competed right along with them at the bigger venues like myrtle beach, Virginia beach, these were big venues!

I will say I will go out big, no matter how many or how less years that gives me, I love the crowd, love the media, and LOVE to win, and YES it is getting harder as older, but even though my numbers are high as I said, I STILL have many competitors that can and at times do kick my ass, no alot but at times, NOT everyday can you feel like a champion and perform like one.............I know the man in the video above, in fact I travel all over the US competing and I can say everywhere I go I know someone, and yes I was impressed with his lifts, I saw Gene Rychek at times, he is the first bencher in the world to go over 1000, and scott mendelson, and the list could go on I know so many, and each gifted in his own way. 
I even been to world meets that I have witnessed bencher presser in wheel chairs that had to be lifted out of the chair to compete, One legged squatters a GIRL, and even a totally blind guy that did all 3 power lifts, I know personally Rebecca Swanson, yes a GIRL that was 1st in the world to bench over 500! So when you see these feats, and look at the effort they put out to get there, ANYTHING that you feel that aches or hurts or you complain about becomes NOTHING, for you should have no pains if these handicapped persons can do it, I see that, I say hell, I have not a problem that I cannot get past, thats the motivation I get from seeing any handicapped persons even have the BALLS to LIFT, and do it without doubt..................


----------

